# The price factor: if you retail high, do you automatically sell more?



## slackira (Feb 22, 2007)

Is it true that higher the prices the more people are likely to buy a shirt/s?


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

*Re: The price factor*

No. It _can_ be true, but it isn't inherently true.

It's true that sometimes raising the prices will mean a higher number of sales, because if you charge too little people might perceive the product as poor quality (basically cognitive dissonance kicks in and makes them wonder if they're really getting what they think they're getting). But 1) That's not always going to be true (maybe the product is priced just right), 2) There is always going to be a tipping point, at which raising prices is just going to mean less sales (if not necessarily less money - that could be a separate tipping point).


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

*Re: The price factor*

You have to be careful because if you hafe a high price for a shirt of poor quality that could come back and bite you in the pocketbook. Don't sell a poor quality shirt for a high price because you have a great design on it. Put the designs on quality shirts and you will sell more in the long run and get repeat customers.


----------



## mrad (Dec 23, 2006)

*Re: The price factor*

I agree with with Lou, the t shirt should be of good quality & fit along with a great design to have a high $$$.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: The price factor*

I suggest you price shirts in your area. After that you price your cost. Then decide on your mark up % and set your prices accordingly. You can't always set your prices in concrete %, you sometimes adjust to fit the market. I used to sell at flea markets. At 1 space I got $12 a shirt and at another space I got $16 for the same shirt. Good luck ..... JB


----------



## Reckless Tees (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: The price factor*

I would have to agree with COEDS, it depends on the place. T-shirts going for any less thenn $13 or $14 makes me seriously questions the quality. However, shirts over $18-$19 seem like a rip off to me. Like others have said, it depends on your quality. One other thing you might want to try is offering shirts at different prices for different effects. $16 even would exemplify quality while $15.95 would show a discount. It depends on what you are going for.

Mike D.


----------



## darwyn (Feb 28, 2006)

*Re: The price factor*

If you are selling locally, then yeah, I'd say COEDS is right.

If you are strictly an internet business, I think the $16.95 - $21.95 is about the range for premium graphic tees. Premium being a good design (original design/funny statement) on a quality t-shirt.

But yeah, there is definitely a price-to-quality perception. 

It's probably best to research what the possible competitors in your market are pricing at.


----------



## slackira (Feb 22, 2007)

*Re: The price factor*

I'm totally into internet business.And i understand the quality factor.i'll go for the medium price range first and then maybe increase the price of the shirt that sells the most.


----------



## vivi (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: The price factor*



slackira said:


> Is it true that higher the prices the more people are likely to buy a shirt/s?


If so, why Chinese, Indian, Vietnam products are so popular in the market? 
Just kidding, ignore it if you dislike it. 
The reason why people would rather paying more money than buy a cheap T-shirt is Quality, Brand, Service, etc.


----------

